# Runny eyes



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

The condition you are describing is called epiphora. It's a symptom rather than a disease. Excessive tear production is caused by a multitude of things all of which can usually be remedied. The stuff they sell in pet shops only masks the problem and can sometimes damage the eye. Take her to a veterinary ophthalmologist where she can be evaluated and tested for allergies, etc. It may be as simple as switching dog food. Google "epiphora" to find out more about it, and then ask your vet to recommend a veterinary ophthalmologist. This condition is very common in poodles and ****z tzus.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I recently started using Vetrycin eye wash on Misha, It really seems to help. I flush her eyes twice a day and her tears are very minimal now.


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

Yuki used to have loads of eye boogers in both eyes. No tear staining. Most of the eye boogers where due to food. I had her tested for food sensitivities, and as soon as I took the 'forbidden' stuff out, her eyes cleared up a lot. Still some boogers, but very manageable.


----------

